# Review of the Tri-State Fishing Show held at the Butler Co. Fairgrounds



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

Yesterday I took my 11 year old son and one of his buddies to the Tri-State Fishing Show held at the Butler Co. Fairgrounds. It was a nice show with a bunch of home bait makers along with some more well known vendors. I got some bass and crappie baits along with some fly tying / bait making materials. There were boats and kayaks, outfitters, hunting vendors, and enough booths to keep up busy for three hours or so. We did catch part of one seminar - Bill Lowen- who always has good nuggets of wisdom to share.

It was a much smaller show compared to the one last year at the Lawrenceburg Convention center but I thought it was just as good. The only negative was that there were not the state Fish and Wildlife booths - i wanted to ask a question or two to the Indiana and Ohio folks - but other than that it was well worth my six bucks for admission - and the kids got in free.

The two youths LOVED the show as they were able to assemble a nice collection of stickers, free sample products, and when we arrived each got a free camo hat from the folks at BuckedUp. They each came back with a bag of stuff and really enjoyed themselves.

Ray Rigby does a nice job making a show for the Outdoor crowd and not a bunch of space fillers like the "Shamwow" and window vendors. So all in all I give it high marks. 

Take care,
Shmang


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I went Saturday morning. It was elbow to elbow in that small venue. I would go again. So much there for a regular guy like me. Unlike what the "Boat Show" in downtown Cincinnati has turned into over the years.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, I was surprised at the number of bass Bait vendors there and yes a great mix of species specific vendors, I gave the catfish talk yesterday and had a nice crowd. Not sure if Ray is gonna do this again next year or not.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Went sat and I too gave it a thumbs up


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anybody know who was in the front booth as soon as you walked in selling custom painted crank baits? i bought 3 custom Bandits for 25.00 and thats a great deal!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1more said:


> Does anybody know who was in the front booth as soon as you walked in selling custom painted crank baits? i bought 3 custom Bandits for 25.00 and thats a great deal!


That is a good price


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Wish I could have gone, but it was my work weekend 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

This weekend (18th & 19th) is the original show in Indiana that Ray Rigby has put on for a number of years; https://indianafishingexpo.net/ It's a two hour road trip to Noblesville at the Hamilton County Fairgrounds in Indiana. Same, basic format, with even more vendors!!
Well worth taking the time to attend.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

We had a booth at the Tristate show. It was much smaller than last year but I understand why he moved the show to the fairgrounds. Ray is planing on having the show again next year and we are planing on being there again. There were times it was elbow to elbow in the middle of the day, then later on in the day crowd thinned out a little. It was a good show for us and it's always fun talking fishing with people.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

1more said:


> Does anybody know who was in the front booth as soon as you walked in selling custom painted crank baits? i bought 3 custom Bandits for 25.00 and thats a great deal!


I think that was Crank n C's booth but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

whitaker201 said:


> I think that was Crank n C's booth but I'm not 100% sure.


yes it is and i have his number. thanks


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I went Sunday after going to the Ohio Musky Show in Columbus Saturday. Didn’t think I would make but found out late Saturday that the house warming I thought I was going to be dragged was girls only. 

Yes, it was small but there was a wide variety of vendors including one dedicated musky lure vendor and another with a mixed bag. I snagged a new musky lure from the one vendor and six older but unused ones from the second fellow. All told I spent $73 on 7 lures and $6 at the door. Compared to the $212 for 9 lures up north. Yes, I have an illness.

I would say that the show at BCFG was a good one and will go back next year.


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

shucks...I wish I would have known about this show. Is there any other shows near southern Ohio worth visiting this year?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Randall said:


> shucks...I wish I would have known about this show. Is there any other shows near southern Ohio worth visiting this year?


The Columbus show is supposed to be really good. There is a post to enter a contest for free tixs from OGF.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

The Columbus fishing expo is well worth going to. Larger venue and a lot more diversified especially if your interested in buying large ticket items for your rig. The Indy show is really good also and they have a nice RV show as well.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

I want to try to get over to the Columbus show this year. We might try to do a booth in it next year.

The other show I know of is the Cincinnati fishing Expo. This will be it's first year. It is Feb28 - March1 and it is ran by the same company that does the Columbus show.


----------

